# First S***



## PixelRabbit (Nov 25, 2015)

And so it begins, we got our first s***fall the other day, all totaled we got about a foot which is now almost all melted and rain forecast for the next couple days, ugh!

Out the upstairs window....



IMG_6861bw-1 by Judi, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice! Looks cold


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2015)

I had no idea that s***fall would be censored by the TPF Bad Language Genie!


----------



## Peeb (Nov 25, 2015)

I, too, was surprised that the word s*** would be censored.

I suppose if no one gave a s*** about such things, we would be up s*** creek without a paddle.

Or s***shovel.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2015)

It's time we write in to the TPF Mod Squad and create a veritable s***storm of complaints! I mean ******nit, this is a pastoral s*** scene, from Eastern Canada! I don't give a s*** who knows it, I'm s***-faced drunk and angry as s*** about this!


----------



## nathan cox (Nov 26, 2015)

I love the shot


----------



## timor (Nov 26, 2015)

Very nice shot ! Quite magical... if not for that strange tree to the right. It grew fast, I didn't noticed it before. .  Nice conversion.
BTW, how is doing your Minolta 7000 ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 26, 2015)

I like the cross on top of that pine tree but can't figure out what the h*** that post / ladder thingy is on the right.


----------



## Rick58 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey, if you guys plowed s*** for a living, you'd definitely understand why "S***" should censored. You'd also understand why it shares the same number of letters as the other "S" word...."S***"
BTW...Love the shot Pix


----------



## snowbear (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice shot Judi; it's peaceful looking.

Isn't that why we have kids - to shovel the s***?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

lol!  You guys are the s*** lmao!

Ah, that weird thingy on the right lol That is an old homemade windmill the old owners made and it is slowwwwwwly tipping over from the wind, we haven't decided what we are going to do with it yet so for now it continues to slowly lay down lol
T, I've run a b&w through it but haven't developed it yet, I don't want to use any of the old films until I am sure it is lightproof


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 26, 2015)

Very nice image and love the dramatic sky.  I'm in Sudbury Ontario where we only got about 4" of sn0w the other day although it's mostly gone now.

Dave


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave   Ah, I've been up in your neck of the woods quite a few times, we have family on Manitoulin.  We are not too far from Tobermory and are planning on taking the ferry to the island next summer so maybe we can cross paths when the s*** is gone lol


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 26, 2015)

............and Manitoulin is a great place to snap a few shots.  Back in my film camera days I would go there in the winter for the day and just drive around looking for interesting things to shoot.

Dave


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

It is!  The landscape up there is just.... yum!


----------



## timor (Nov 26, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> T, I've run a b&w through it but haven't developed it yet, I don't want to use any of the old films until I am sure it is lightproof


Smart.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 27, 2015)

We haven't s*** on yet, but it is coming. We did get ice last night, which is as bad as s***! 

Great s*** photo! Is that your gothic High tunnel/greenhouse?


----------



## Jasii (Nov 28, 2015)

Plenty of drama in the sky and complements the pic overall.
Nice shot, Liked it a lot.
TFS


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks you two  
Lol Gallagher, it's a minimalist greenhouse  lol


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 28, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks you two
> Lol Gallagher, it's a minimalist greenhouse  lol


It is a really nice looking frame, you should get some film (plastic) for it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 28, 2015)

Ah, there is a second greenhouse that is hidden by the roof, you can juuuuuust see the corner of it, it is the same size etc.. as that one but is covered, the frame that isn't covered is going to be moved and covered next year and used as a "shop" for the tractor/atv/skidoo etc...


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 28, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Ah, there is a second greenhouse that is hidden by the roof, you can juuuuuust see the corner of it, it is the same size etc.. as that one but is covered, the frame that isn't covered is going to be moved and covered next year and *used as a "shop" for the tractor/atv/skidoo etc...*





Sorry I have a strange attachment the greenhouses.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 30, 2015)

lol, we love the greenhouse but two is a bit overkill for us   It's ok though, I have a strange thing for power lines and hydro towers so I tooootally understand lol


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 30, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol, we love the greenhouse but two is a bit overkill for us   It's ok though, I have a strange thing for power lines and hydro towers so I tooootally understand lol



I love plants of any kind. My goal is to have my own "jungle building" like the zoos have!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 17, 2015)

So far, we haven't had any s*** that stayed longer than 5 minutes, and as a result the neighbourhood dog walkers have had to pick up their S*** as it is as obvious as h*** without the S*** covering it.  

Judi, nice drama in the garden.  As a personal favour, could you continue keeping the white stuff for a little longer?  I think it look 'way more photogenic in your yard.  In mine it just gets dirty and cruddy.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 18, 2015)

I like this shot a lot!!


----------

